# MMA Fighter Accused of Dismembering Friend While Alive



## Bill Mattocks (May 27, 2010)

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/world/1059318/fighter-gouges-friends-heart-eyeball-out



> *Fighter 'gouges friend's heart, eyeball out'*
> 
> 
> Police arrived at the house to find the victim's body on the couch. Many of the man's body parts, including his heart, had been removed through an incision in his chest.
> ...


----------



## CoryKS (May 27, 2010)

Perhaps 'friend' has a different meaning to the newspaper staff.  This is awful. :erg:


----------



## tellner (May 27, 2010)

> The Times Standard reports Wyatt's lawyers plan to present enough evidence in his pre-trial hearing scheduled for next week to have the murder charges thrown out.



The wounds were self-inflicted?
It was self-defense?
His evil twin did it?
It was a protected Aztec religious ritual?


----------



## CoryKS (May 27, 2010)

tellner said:


> The wounds were self-inflicted?
> It was self-defense?
> His evil twin did it?
> It was a protected Aztec religious ritual?


 
Ima guess he goes for the "hopped up on goofballs" defense.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 27, 2010)

Whiskey Tango Foxtrot, over?!?!?!??!!!!


----------



## Nomad (May 27, 2010)

tellner said:


> The wounds were self-inflicted?
> It was self-defense?
> His evil twin did it?
> It was a protected Aztec religious ritual?



I'm going with "cut himself shaving"


----------



## Andrew Green (May 31, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/wor...training-partner-fearing-possessed-devil.html

"'My client was trying to silence the devil,&#8217; said James Fallman."


I'm not sure why his being a "cage-fighter" is relevant enough to make the headline, he wasn't even much of that having had a single fight.  



More relevant would seem to be the hallucinogenics and belief in the devil...


----------



## tellner (May 31, 2010)

On second thought, no. What I was about to post was in really poor taste


----------



## David43515 (May 31, 2010)

Note to self......hold the mushrooms.


----------



## elder999 (Jun 1, 2010)

David43515 said:


> Note to self......hold the mushrooms.


 
Mushrooms are pretty harmless, and only mildly hallucinogenic......unless you're already psychologically damaged-as this fellow clearly was........


----------



## kaizasosei (Jun 1, 2010)

Fatality!!!  Nuts.  Talk about spur of the moment thing to do!



j


----------

